# In office Ablations and Essure



## kterry0474 (Sep 27, 2010)

We are considering bring theses two procedures in office. Does anybody have any experience in this area? I believe for Florida Medicaid there are two codes the procedure code plus 99070 for the Essure product itself. Is there one for the Ablation product as well. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stefanie (Oct 12, 2010)

*Essure and Ablation*

58565 is the procedure code for the Essure procedure.  We have many payors (Anthem BCBS for one) that will not pay for the supply but will pay for the supply within the reimbursement of the CPT code 58565.  So check out your payor contracts and see what their reimbursement is for procedure 58565 with a place of service OFFICE.  This makes a big difference.  As far as the supply code I am not sure.  Hope this helps.


----------

